# Does anyone buy 35mm slr's anymore



## BigB

I have a really nice 35mm slr that I never use anymore. Are these things just dinosaurs of the camera world now or are the worth anything for resale? If they have any value, where would be a good place to unload them. I have looked on ebay, but there seems to be a lot of unsold cameras there. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## pixmedic

we've given most of our film cameras away. 
theres always the few that are rare, or collectible...or Leica's.
quite a few medium format cameras are still worth a few bucks.


----------



## BrianV

Depends on what you have. A Black Nikon F2 with eye-level finder, goes for a premium. A Nikon N70- goes for about $20. I paid a lot more for the N70 than I did the Black F2 with eye-level prism.

This forum has an active collector's forum and film forum. You might try the classified ads here.


----------



## BigB

pixmedic said:


> we've given most of our film cameras away.
> theres always the few that are rare, or collectible...or Leica's.
> quite a few medium format cameras are still worth a few bucks.


Yeah, I kinda figured as much. Too bad. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Big Mike

I usually see a few of them in the local classified.  People listing a camera/lens/flash/bag...for about 50% of what (their mom/dad/husband) paid for it 15 years ago.  Of course, they could probably only get 10% of their asking price.


----------



## BigB

Man the pricing on this stuff is sad!!
Minolta 35mm cameras | eBay


----------



## goodguy

Very few people want these things , times changes and so does technology


----------



## bunny99123

If you have a Minolta Maxxum, then you can get a some money from the lens.  I bought a Minolta Maxxum 70 to 210mm to use on my Sony A55.  Some photography classes in college require their students to start out with a film SLR sometimes you get a buyer that away.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I use these


----------



## dxqcanada

Very few 35mm SLR cameras have value ... especially if build between 1970 to current.
It's the old stuff that is in demand ... or the very unique.

I sold my film stuff years ago ... and now I can buy it back for a fraction of the price.


----------



## bhop

BigB said:


> Man the pricing on this stuff is sad!!
> Minolta 35mm cameras | eBay



I still shoot film, so it's not so sad for my bank account.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bhop said:


> BigB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the pricing on this stuff is sad!!
> Minolta 35mm cameras | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still shoot film, so it's not so sad for my bank account.
Click to expand...


----------



## KmH

BigB said:


> [h=2]Does anyone buy 35mm slr's anymore[/h]


Camera makers still make and sell brand new film cameras:

Nikon's entry-level FM10 - FM10 from Nikon

Nikon's pro grade F6 - F6 from Nikon


----------



## djacobox372

Only the best of the best have any value, but film is still popular, especially with the new hipster crowd.  I think it may even be gaining in popularity compared to a few years ago.

Personally I only shoot digital for wildlife and sports, due to speed and iso performance. Everything else is shot on film because it still looks better in my subjective opinion.


----------



## Patriot

A Nikon FM3A will always be on my dream list.


----------



## BigB

bunny99123 said:


> If you have a Minolta Maxxum, then you can get a some money from the lens.  I bought a Minolta Maxxum 70 to 210mm to use on my Sony A55.  Some photography classes in college require their students to start out with a film SLR sometimes you get a buyer that away.



I actually have a like new Maxxum XTSI w/ 2 lenses and a really old XD11 with a bunch of lenses that I got from my dad back in the 80's.


----------



## dxqcanada

You should keep the Minolta XD-11 and lenses ... in case you ever want to use Film.

Lenses are worth more than the camera bodies.

What Maxxum lenses do you have ?


----------



## BigB

dxqcanada said:


> You should keep the Minolta XD-11 and lenses ... in case you ever want to use Film.
> 
> Lenses are worth more than the camera bodies.
> 
> What Maxxum lenses do you have ?


I have  a Tameron 28-80 and a Tameron 70-300


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, too bad they are not Minolta branded ... would be worth more.


----------



## zebulon

I think it's a good idea to have the 35mm around. Just as dxqcanada said, if you ever need/want to shoot film, you'll have it! (Who knows, they may start going back up in price again once they become even more rare.) There's also something exciting about using film, where you don't get the instant gratification that digital provides - and you have to take the care to really compose that shot perfectly. Makes for more of a challenge. That's why I still have my two 35mm cameras.


----------



## snowbear

Film is still being taught in a few high schools and colleges (UMCP, for example).


----------



## BigB

snowbear said:


> Film is still being taught in a few high schools and colleges (UMCP, for example).


Yup, my son is in 8th grade and taking photography.


----------



## Michael79

I just bought a film Canon eos for $50 just for the 2 lenses it came with.


----------



## ThomasPerring

Hey Everyone, I'am new to this forum & this is my first ever post!!!

Being 25 years old, I'm a Art student and I love 35mm more than digital, contemporary taste among the young students is that the more graphic types use digital, but the ones who have been shown 35mm & the dark room absolute love 35mm!!!!.
  I do use digital but just for documenting course work journals mainly, my foundation is always 35mm and I use the Lomography camera's mainly like the Diana Mini, Lomokino and hopefully getting a Holga & Lomo LC-A in the future before I go to University later this year. I do have some old 35mm slr which I love, plus just recently I bought a dark room set up for when I get my own place.
  I'am starting currently an assignment based on the work of Richard Billingham, I've been encounting problems upon buying new 35mm color and processing,as I do Black & White myself at Ar School and usually get it from there without problem.
  I hope this helps in anyway


----------



## newage

Hi!

I've been using 35mm camera (Praktica MTL-5) for decades and it travelled with me to the most distant mountains in rain and heat. The best photos in my life I took with it.

The greatest advantage: 

1. I never worried about batteries when going to places without electricity.
2. It was much easier to operate - focus and diaphragm are manual, I get what I see. Now, with my Canon 350D I have to go throuogh on screen menues, settings, modes, etc. just to do a simple thing that would took me 1 sec. on my old Praktica MTL-5. I have the Canon 350D for 3 years, yet I still can't find out how to do nights shots, for example - it is so complicated!


----------

